# racing crew in spain



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

my name is david i have just moved to spain and am looking for a yacht to crew on.i have several years experiance in racing in the uk.eg,cowes,cork,round the island.i look forward to hearing from anybody who is looking or can help in anyway


----------

